# Richard Strauss's piano and vocal works



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

Any info about recording to get, general information, or anything else? After the "four last songs" drew me to really like this composer, I must say I really likd these two as well; any other composers with similar works? I think Schubert did some...


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

It is a large and beautiful repertoire; I believe Schubert alone composed over 500 songs. For songs by German composers look for Lieder, for French composers Melodie, for English-language countries "Art Song" is sometimes used. A few suggestions:

German composers: Schubert, Schumann, Brahms, Hugo Wolf, Richard Strauss
French composers: Faure, Duparc, Debussy, Poulenc
English-language: Vaughan Williams, Britten, G. Finzi, S. Barber, Ned Rorem


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Strauss wrote a sextet, see what you think.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Mandryka said:


> Strauss wrote a sextet, see what you think.


Exquisite...it goes good with Metamorphosen and Verklarte Nacht...


----------



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

Gould recorded the rarely heard (but quite wonderful) Funf Klavierstucke by Strauss.


----------

